# Dulux Diamond Exterior



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

I just used the Dulux Diamond Exterior Satin on baton boards,front and garage door and trim...It's great paint to brush and it is supposedly a mixture of 1/2 elastomeric {for elasticity} and Ceramic Microspheres for durability.

I thinned it quite a bit to spray with water and Floetrol and the front door came out flawless. {415 Graco Rac X tip}

I might use this on my next stucco job in a few weeks...I'm not sure my sprayer can pump this paint unthinned as it is quite thick.

Anyone else like this paint?

http://www.duspec.com/DuSpec2/document/DocumentDisplayController.htm?documentId=658783


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you think that the thinning required for ease of spray application degrades the integrity of the coating?


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Do you think that the thinning required for ease of spray application degrades the integrity of the coating?


Not at all...The front door passed the finger nail test and my rep said it was OK to thin it.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

We have Dulux diamond range in interior vinyl matt and interior satinwood but no exterior products i'm aware of. Be quite interested to learn more on this


----------

